# joining braid to mono??



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Having alot of trouble with this and was wouyndering if anyone can help.
Im using 6lb braid and joining 10lb flourcarbon for the leader.
A couple of questions are, when i tie the bimini in the braid how big should the end loop be??? or dosent it matter and also is it alright to use the albright knot to join the flurocarbon to the bimini??
Has anyone got a pic of the finished product they coupld post up so i get an idea of what it is supposed to look like when its joined?? 
cheers
Tim


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

with 6lb braid, I just double the braid (no bimini - just double the braid over so it is twice the thickness) and tie a simple uni to uni connection.

A bimini is huge overkill - especially when you will get snagged and break off the leader. a bimini is a pain to tie when you are on the water.

for such light line - keep it simple.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

I use this knot






except I use it as a uni to uni connection and not to a hook or swivel.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I wouldn't bother with the double in light line. If using an albright, just form a loop in the leader and tie the braid on to it. For my light rigs I use a stren knot or double uni. I only go to the albright, without doubling the braid, in heavier line to get the knot through the guides easily. The albright is weaker than other knots


----------



## SteveCan (May 3, 2007)

I have been using a spider hitch to form a double about 30-40cm long and then a yucatan knot to join the leader.

Both are easy to tie (practice makes perfect..) on the water and have good strength.


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Im mainly chasing bream, trev`s, perch, the odd salmon and big flathead.
I tried the bimini twist last night and found it easy as pie to tie seems like the braid holds the twists realyy good and they dont undo when finishing it off and the i tied the leader with an alkbright knot which i found harder than the bimini lol, the end product was neat and very slim and passed through theguides without a problem.
The loop between the bimini and the albright is about 5-6cm, is that too big???
thanks for the help guys

cheers
tim


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

breamboy said:


> The loop between the bimini and the albright is about 5-6cm, is that too big???
> thanks for the help guys
> 
> cheers
> tim


 not at all mine are usually 50 - 60 cm long, i use it as insurance if it gets dragged over a snag and one line breaks i still have another


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Astro said:


> breamboy wrote:
> The loop between the bimini and the albright is about 5-6cm, is that too big???
> thanks for the help guys
> 
> ...


Different schools of thought here. If you want to tie and bimini, and can do so, then I'd suggest the smaller the loop the better. This means using the hand tensioning technique, rather than your feet etc to spread the loop. Bigger loops mean they can get hung up on runners when casting. The Yucutan or Cairns Quickie would be ideal once you've made your bimini.

cheers Dave


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> Different schools of thought here. If you want to tie and bimini, and can do so, then I'd suggest the smaller the loop the better. This means using the hand tensioning technique, rather than your feet etc to spread the loop. Bigger loops mean they can get hung up on runners when casting. The Yucutan or Cairns Quickie would be ideal once you've made your bimini.
> 
> cheers Dave


never had a loop get caught on a runner when casting even with long loops in mono, since even casting with a light lure/bait will pull the loop tight during the cast.


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

ive only ever used double uni 6lb fireline to 12lb vanish and had no probs (didnt bother doubling the braid either).

Have caught some big bream and bass + a 80cm tailer and never had it fail.


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

I like to tie a spider hitch in braid to bulk it a bit loop size not critical.

Then I join lines with the knot my Jeff Wilson knot book calls a double four fold blood knot easier to tie than say

( never knew what it was called until today ) You end up with very neat knot with opposing tag ends.

The beauty of this knot is braid double loop can be any size as you trim it once knot is tied, basicaly something to hold on to.

I find I need two hands and teeth to tie it though.

Sometimes if I am tying at home I will use small dob of superglue.

Thats how I do it and have been happy with results but each to there own, I think you just have to be confident with your knots and pay attention to drag settings.

Good Luck Paul


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Double Uni knot here.. Have always used it for line to leader, and backing to line. Never had it fail yet, just remember to spit on it when tightening.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Ive landed some big fish on too light a line using a simple double uni. I prolly should learn to double the braid but no reason too yet.


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Hm double uni looks interesting might give it a try
Sometimes called a grinner according to Geoff :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

i use a bimini twist and an albright knot. never fails me


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Guy's,

I have just started to Tie Bimini twists on my heavier out fits. When joining the Double to the leader I have been using this knot:

http://www.sportsfish.com.au/knots/nona ... tsfish.swf

The only problem I have with this is the not seems to be very bulky with 16lb leader. For my light out fits I simple tie the main to the leader with the Albright with no problem with knot size. I think the main reason is when there is no double I wrap the Thin main line around the leader (less Bulky) however when you have a double I wrap the thicker leader around the main line double which greatly increases the size of the knot. Is there any knot I can use to join the main to the double?

Ben


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Breamboy,

Go the double uni-knot. It's easy to learn and do. It can also be done quickly and in the dark.

I've tried various other joining knots. But keep coming back to the double uni-knot. Also on lighter lines the knot slides through the rod runners quite easily.

Pete


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Gigantor said:


> Breamboy,
> 
> Go the double uni-knot. It's easy to learn and do. It can also be done quickly and in the dark.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,

If you tie a double uni with a double in the main(bimini Twist), does that mean you cut the loop off the double, effectivly leaving you with two tag ends in your main and one with the leader? Hope this makes sense :roll:

Ben


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Ben,

You've lost me I'm sorry.

You would ONLY use the double uni-knot to attached the main line to the leader and nothing else. You don't use any other knot on either line (apart from tying the lure to the leader and tying the main line to the spool).

The other place I use the double uni-knot is when I top shot my reel lines (i.e. put a few layers of mono on the start of the reel and then join the braid to it. This is so I don't need to buy big spools of braid).

Does THIS make sense?

Pete


----------



## jezza (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Beamboy

For light line 6lb braid to 4lb flouro leader I use a double uni knot but use twice the turns on the braid 10-5 and always test my knots when I finish easy to tie and seems to be very reliable. But it comes down to what your confident with and can tie easily on the water.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Ben,

Here's an animated movie of making a double uni-knot:

http://marinews.com/Double-Uni-Knot-267.php

Some other web sites showing animated fishing knots:

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php

http://www.sportsfish.net.au/pages/fish ... knots.html

Cheers, Pete


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes. Thanks mate.

I might stick to the basics and just tie double uni's instead of having a Bimini as well. Besides, has anyone successfully tied a Bimini in a yak?

Ben


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Ben,

I remember the first time I saw a b-twist being done. It was by a fishing guide up at Hervey Bay (Sid Boschammer). He took his shoes off and started wrapping line around his big toe. But we were chasing big mackeral and tuna too. So a knot like that was valid. It all seemed very complex at the time.

The uni-knot is a good one for finer lines to start with.

Good luck,

Pete


----------

